# Show Me Your VapeCon 2019 Loot!



## ARYANTO

This is where you show off everything that you /won/ got /bought / traded/ confiscated ,etc. @
VAPECON '19.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

First up :
Big shout out to the Ecigssa crew and Riot Squad for my awesome prize , got enough Riot Squad juice to last a while. Thanks too to EVERYBODY for making it amazing again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

So , am I, THE ONLY ONE @VapeCon what bought stuff ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks everyone for a lekker vapecon.

Now I need to hide my bank statements from my Wife.

(And I still have juice coming from GateCrasher Vape House because they ran out of stock of Butter Cookie)












Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 176406



What a haul @ARYANTO! Happy Vapes!!!  And even though I didn't get to meet you, now I know the face behind the name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks everyone for a lekker vapecon.
> 
> Now I need to hide my bank statements from my Wife.
> 
> (And I still have juice coming from GateCrasher Vape House because they ran out of stock of Butter Cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Better hide the loot from your wife too @baksteen8168 ! Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

@ARYANTO My loot is on the way with @MRHarris1, who is going to deliver it in person. I am privileged!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

...


baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks everyone for a lekker vapecon.
> 
> Now I need to hide my bank statements from my Wife.
> 
> (And I still have juice coming from GateCrasher Vape House because they ran out of stock of Butter Cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


and there goes the spare room's packing space .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Power puffer

Here's my loot, thanks to vape con. Thanks to aryanto, had a blast. Thanks dude





Sent from my SM-J610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Power puffer , my friend , wish I had a buddy to help me kick smokies , remember we are a whole big family to help with 
anything you want to know . Good luck , I'm impressed by your guts . Keep it up !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

What an awesome event. 
Day 1:


Day 2:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon Loot! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

More VapeCon Loot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Cornelius

That is a proper loot stash uncle.
Please do a proper review on the Gen Mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

When I posted that I had to cancel my VapeCon trip @MRHarris1 kindly offered to shop on my behalf and personally deliver the goods, as he would be in Cape Town the following week. 

Let me tell you, this man is an excellent shopper! I received an ongoing, real-time Progress Report and if he wasn't sure of something he Whatsapped me! Wow! I wish he could do my grocery shopping as well. He's obviously been well-trained by his wife 

Not only did he buy everything that was on my list, but I even received the freebies which he'd been given when buying my stuff! How honest is that! 

On Wednesday evening MRHarris, at the end of a tiring day of business meetings, drove to Yzerfontein (an hour's drive away from the guesthouse where he was staying) just to deliver my VapeCon goodies. We had a fantastic evening just talking Vape! It's seldom that I get to do that.

@MRHarris1 , my heartfelt thanks and appreciation for all the trouble that you went to.


​And here's my loot.







I had watched @KZOR's You Tube review and I trust his judgement. If he says it's good, it's good! 

Of course I'm thrilled with the coffee pods!! Apparently the people at the Twisp stand had to run around to get an entire box for me. I guess it must be somewhat unusual but because there are no malls/shops where I live, I buy in bulk.
@HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari I'll tag you when I review it.



This one was a freebie.




More coffee 




Caffeine - Just what I need - I hope it's effective!



Random juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1

Hooked said:


> When I posted that I had to cancel my VapeCon trip @MRHarris1 kindly offered to shop on my behalf and personally deliver the goods, as he would be in Cape Town the following week.
> 
> Let me tell you, this man is an excellent shopper! I received an ongoing, real-time Progress Report and if he wasn't sure of something he Whatsapped me! Wow! I wish he could do my grocery shopping as well. He's obviously been well-trained by his wife
> 
> Not only did he buy everything that was on my list, but I even received the freebies which he'd been given when buying my stuff! How honest is that!
> 
> On Wednesday evening MRHarris, at the end of a tiring day of business meetings, drove to Yzerfontein (an hour's drive away from the guesthouse where he was staying) just to deliver my VapeCon goodies. We had a fantastic evening just talking Vape! It's seldom that I get to do that.
> 
> @MRHarris1 , my heartfelt thanks and appreciation for all the trouble that you went to.
> 
> View attachment 176951
> ​And here's my loot.
> 
> View attachment 176998
> 
> 
> View attachment 176999
> 
> 
> I had watched @KZOR's You Tube review and I trust his judgement. If he says it's good, it's good!
> 
> Of course I'm thrilled with the coffee pods!! Apparently the people at the Twisp stand had to run around to get an entire box for me. I guess it must be somewhat unusual but because there are no malls/shops where I live, I buy in bulk.
> @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari I'll tag you when I review it.
> 
> View attachment 177000
> 
> This one was a freebie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 177001
> 
> More coffee
> 
> 
> View attachment 177002
> 
> Caffeine - Just what I need - I hope it's effective!
> 
> View attachment 177003
> 
> Random juice


Only a pleasure @Hooked, it was very nice to meet you in person. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

@MRHarris1 you rock! I just love stories like this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I love this thread!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

